# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > بحوث ومقالات في القانون الجنائي >  دعم الشهود وحمايتهم في لبنان

## لارين

دعم الشهود وحمايتهم


شهادة الشاهد الصادقة هي إحدى أساسات أيّ إجراء من الإجراءات الجنائيّة الهادفة إلى إثبات وقائع جريمة مزعومة والتوصّل إلى إدانة المتّهم أو تبرئته. وقد يحتاج الادّعاء العام وجهة الدفاع والممثّلون القانونيّون للمتضررين إلى استدعاء شهود لدعم قضيّتهم. والشهود ملزمون بقول الحقيقة وبالإقرار بأنهم سيقولون الحقيقة قبل الإدلاء بشهادتهم.

ويمكن أن يُستجوب جميع الشهود استجوابًا مضادًا، وتُمعِن غرفة الدرجة الأولى النظر في شهاداتهم. وتُطبَّق أيضًا قواعد صارمة تتعلّق بالتحقير وعرقلة سير العدالة.

وقد يحتاج بعض الشهود، خدمةً للعدالة، إلى شكل من أشكال الحماية. وفي هذا الصدد، تقع على عاتق كلّ من لبنان والمحكمة الخاصة بلبنان مسؤوليات مهمّة.

وحدة المتضررين والشهود في المحكمة
وحدة المتضررين والشهود في المحكمة الخاصة بلبنان هي هيئة مستقلّة وحيادية ضمن قلم المحكمة تسهّل مثول المتضررين والشهود أمام المحكمة.

وتُعنى هذه الوحدة بتطبيق التدابير اللازمة من أجل ضمان أمن المتضررين والشهود وغيرهم من المعرّضين للخطر بسبب شهاداتهم أو بسبب تعاطيهم مع المحكمة، ومن أجل ضمان سلامتهم البدنية والنفسية وكرامتهم وخصوصيتهم.

وتعمل الوحدة على نحو وثيق مع الفرقاء، على الرغم من حيادها، للحرص على حصول المتضررين والشهود على القدر اللازم من الدعم والحماية قبل المحاكمة وخلالها وبعدها.

عمليات وحدة المتضررين والشهود في خلال المحاكمة
من الأدوار المهمّة التي تؤدّيها وحدة المتضررين والشهود تقديم المساعدة الإدارية واللوجستية للشهود الذين يمثلون أمام المحكمة وللمتضررين الذين يشاركون في الإجراءات. وتنظّم الوحدة كلّ الترتيبات اللازمة للشهود على مستوى الخدمات اللوجستية والسفر من أجل ضمان إدلائهم بشهادتهم في إطار آمن وفي الوقت المطلوب.

وتُطلِع الوحدة الشهود على مسائل متعلقة بأمنهم وسلامتهم وحقوقهم وواجباتهم، ومسائل متعلقة بالإجراءات في قاعة المحكمة وبالفرقاء الحاضرين.

الحماية
يمكن لوحدة المتضررين والشهود أن تنفّذ عددًا من تدابير الحماية لضمان تمكّن الشهود والمتضررين من الإدلاء بشهاداتهم والمشاركة في الإجراءات من دون الخوف على سلامتهم وأمنهم وسريّتهم.

وتدير الوحدة برنامج الحماية لدى المحكمة الخاصة بلبنان بالنيابة عن رئيس القلم. ويجوز أن يُضمّ إلى البرنامج أفراد يعتبرهم رئيس القلم معرّضين للأذى الشديد أو للموت الداهم نتيجة تعاطيهم مع المحكمة، وأن يُنقلوا إلى دول ثالثة.

وتدابير الحماية التي تضعها وحدة المتضررين والشهود هي تدابير سرية لما فيه مصلحة المتضررين والشهود وينفّذها موظفون متخصصون يتمتعون بخبرة في مجال أمن الشهود وحمايتهم.

الدعم النفسي
تصون وحدة المتضررين والشهود السلامة النفسية للمتضررين والشهود وكرامتهم وخصوصيتهم وتوفّر لهم الدعم الطبي والنفسي اللازم وأيّ دعم لازم آخر لكي يشهدوا أمام المحكمة.

ويحصل المتضررون والشهود على دعم نفسيّ من اختصاصي علم النفس وغيره من الموظفين في الوحدة الذين يتمتعون بخبرة في التعامل مع المتضررين والشهود المصابين بصدمات وضائقة نفسية، مع مراعاة حاجاتهم الفردية ومتطلباتهم الثقافية والدينية واللغوية والجنسانية.

وبتوفير الدعم للشهود، تسهّل الوحدة الإدلاء بالشهادات وتجعل تجربة المثول أمام المحكمة إيجابية قدر الإمكان.

تدابير الحماية في خلال الإجراءات
تُتاح في العادة شهادة الشهود أمام الجمهور، ما لم يقرّر القضاة خلاف ذلك من أجل حماية هوية الشاهد.

ويستطيع قضاة المحكمة الخاصة بلبنان تطبيق عدد من تدابير الحماية التي من شأنها أن تتيح للشهود الإدلاء بشهادتهم أمامها من دون خوف على سلامتهم وأمنهم وسرّيتهم.


وتهدف تدابير الحماية عمومًا إلى إبقاء هوية الشهود سرّية، ما يعني أنّ الفرقاء المشاركين في الإجراءات والمتّهمين وحدهم سيطّلعون على هوية الشخص المعني.

وقد تتضمّن تدابير الحماية هذه ما يلي:

• استخدام اسم مستعار: يُشار مثلاً إلى الشاهد باسم 'الشاهد ألف'.
• إخفاء ملامح الوجه: تُخفى ملامح الوجه في صورة الشاهد رقميًا لكي يتعذّر التعرّف عليه في البثّ العلني للإجراءات.
• تحوير الصوت: يُحوّر صوت الشاهد رقميًّا لكي يتعذّر التعرّف عليه في البثّ العلني للإجراءات.
• عقد جلسة سريّة: يُدلى بالشهادة بحضور الفريقين (جهة الدفاع أو الادّعاء) والمشاركين في قاعة المحكمة فقط، ولا تُبثّ وقائع الجلسة علنًا، ولا يسمح للجمهور بمتابعة هذه الشهادة من شرفة الجمهور في قاعة المحكمة.
• شطب السجل العام: تُشطب من محضر جلسة المحكمة العلني المعلومات المتعلقة بالشاهد المحميّ التي يمكن أن تؤدّي إلى التعرّف على هويّته.
• الإدلاء بالشهادة عبر نظام المؤتمرات المتلفزة: يجوز للشاهد أن يدلي بشهادته عبر وصلة آمنة لنظام المؤتمرات المتلفزة من خارج قاعة المحكمة.
• فرض قيود على الكشف عن هويات الشهود: يجوز للغرفة أن تحدّ الوقت الذي يمكن فيه لجهة الادّعاء أو الدفاع الاطّلاع على هويّات شهود الفريق الآخر. ويهدف هذا التدبير إلى الحدّ قدر الإمكان من تداول مواد حسّاسة وما قد يترتّب على ذلك من مساس بها.

دور لبنان
لبنان ملزم باتّخاذ تدابير فعّالة وملائمة لضمان أمن المتضرّرين والشهود وسلامتهم وحمايتهم واحترام سرّيتهم.

http://www.stl-tsl.org/ar/about-the-...ess-protection

----------


## elsayyada

معلومات مهمة شكرا

----------

